# Heated hand grips



## chuck.lynch (6 d ago)

Hello group I have a Power Max 824 OE 24 in. 252cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower. Iwas wondering if i can add heated hand grips to it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Cotton gloves inside a pair of insulated, waterproof mittens will keep your hands nice and toasty .....


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

I think this model doesn't have an alternator so adding one would be cost prohibitive. 
You can try retrofitting a snowmobile heated grip wired up to your power tool battery. Cost could be around $100


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

use the search this community function to find a whole slew of info on this.

I just use nice mittens.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*You will have to go the after market route for them. Never had heated grips, never will. ALOHA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Search online for "heated gloves". Lots of them out there, many intended for snowmobilers.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

you'd need to check under the electric starter and look for the stator wire. if it has a stator, it would mean that your existing flywheel would have the magnets to generate electricity.

it would be helpful if you posted your full 5-digit toro model number and whatnot.


----------



## Bearguy69 (1 mo ago)

chuck.lynch said:


> Hello group I have a Power Max 824 OE 24 in. 252cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower. Iwas wondering if i can add heated hand grips to it.


Have the same model quick answer is nope can’t add them to the best of my knowledge. solution just wear some gloves or mittens.


----------

